# Can I walk on the roof?



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

The dealer is off for the weekend, but perhaps someone knows?

Can I walk on the roof of my 2011 Credo 783? 

The manual does not mention this as far as I can find.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

*Roof*

If its anything like my Charisma you could put a brass band up there if you wanted to :wink:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Christine,if you fall through your roof,just say Gazzer said it would be ok ,to your insurance company :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Of course you can. Its yours.


Don`t blame me if you fall thro though.



why would you want to walk on a flimsy roof anyway.

dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Walk*

A common Question.

I would say yes. But be careful. You may crack weak seals if you are not careful as the roof will possibly move, Especially if you are a heavy version of the human species.

TM


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> why would you want to walk on a flimsy roof anyway.


Well I popped my head up trough the sunroof and looked at all the dirt up there. :wink:

It is a large roof but it's got many sunroofs and I'm not sure if that makes it weaker or if all those holes are reinforced.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what sort of dealer is off for the weekend. are you sure that the handbook does not mention max weight on the roof.


cabby


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

cabby said:


> what sort of dealer is off for the weekend. are you sure that the handbook does not mention max weight on the roof.


Smalltime dealership. And I did look in the handbook.

Guess I'll just put it on its side.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I made no mention to your driving. :lol:  
have you tried phoning Southdowns, they are dealers I seem to remember.they should be able to answer that sort of question.

cabby


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Southdown's cleaner spends 90% of his time walking on roofs of their vans up for sale.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

provencal said:


> Southdown's cleaner spends 90% of his time walking on roofs of their vans up for sale.


You've cracked it . . . . . that's why Christine can't contact him!! 8O :lol: :lol:

*Christine* - if you tie an old towel round a ladder so it protects the edge of the van, you will be able reach across and get the worst of the muck off with a long handled brush and the hose pipe.

It's also safer than walking on the roof - people fall *off *more often then they fall *through*!!

Dave


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

As long as the cleaner does not crack the roof. :O

Your method seems to be the best one, Zebedee. I have both ladders and towels.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

My dealer told me it is ok to walk on the roof, and pointed to the girls cleaning the vans on site. They must have all been about 8 stone soaking wet, I do not trust my 16 stone wandering about up there.

Dave


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Get yourself an 18 stone son-in-law :wink: Soooo much easier :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The Southdowns' people are at Newbury en masse. I certainly walk / crawl on the roof of my van and would be surprised if it was not possible to do the same on any coachbuilt / A class.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

When we had our Charisma MOH used to have to get on the roof regularly to clear the snow off during a winter spent in ski resorts - he only fell off once 8O 

Catz


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hopefully he fell onto the snow drift he'd just created. 

:lol: I think I will limit myself to crawling if I have to get up there. I do not have the best balance...


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, fortunately he fell into very deep snow (and left a very deep imprint in it!)

Be careful Christine  

Catz


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I would avoid standing.
1 it puts ALL your weight on one spot
2 it is very easy to lose balance as the suspension moves
3 its a long way down

Best on hands and knees :wink:


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> I would avoid standing.
> 1 it puts ALL your weight on one spot
> 2 it is very easy to lose balance as the suspension moves
> 3 its a long way down
> ...


Hi all......no problem with putting your weight on the roof but really hazardous IMO. My much preferred safer approach used successfully without mishap for many years on a variety of vans as shown. Can easily reach the middle of the roof from either side.......Crindle.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

peribro said:


> The Southdowns' people are at Newbury en masse. I certainly walk / crawl on the roof of my van and would be surprised if it was not possible to do the same on any coachbuilt / A class.


My handbook (Hymer B564) quotes 75 kilo maximum loading on the roof. It gives no indication of the spread of the load, if I pressed 75 kilos down onto the point of a screwdriver on the roof I would expect it go straight through.
Should I have a compelling reason to got on there, I'd spread the load with a board of some sort.
I can reach all areas of my roof for cleaning from off a ladder, and it's all academic as I weigh more than 75 kilo  
I assume the loading limit is for permanently mounted equipment.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not so easy to fit solar panels or crankups without being on top. Overstretching is not good for old bones and muscles


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

So they're all knackered then... is that what you're saying?!

LOL



:?


----------

